# Another New Member from North Carolina



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Ya'll,

I've been lurking for a few months and I've even tried smoking a few things. I love it!! I wanted to introduce myself and already I need some help. A week or so ago while I was lurking I found a link to a bunch of rub and sauce recipes. It was something like Dee's or DeeJays or DJ's and it had a cover page and a table of contents and 21 pages of rubs and sauces. I actually made a sauce from it that turned out awesome. But....I've lost the link. Can anyone please help me out with it???

Thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






TG


----------



## dawgwhat (Jul 10, 2007)

here ya go 

ttp://geocities.com/[email protected]/

and welcome to SMF


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahh that looks like it might be it. Thanks alot for the help!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Soooo... it is cool for me to leave the roll call area and get to postin' with everybody??


----------



## dawgwhat (Jul 10, 2007)

I think my first post was in another area, so have at it


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

djdebi has alot of good info on her site. there is a sticky, in i think the general section, that has a link to her site.
welcome to SMF. go ahead and post wherever you feel like.


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris!! I look forward to hangin' out with everyone and learning new things! I'll go look in the general section and see if I can find that sticky.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 10, 2007)

Big welcome to SMF!  Try www.deejayssmokepit.net   I keep it as one of my favorites as a quick reference, especially for her rubs!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, the place from great people and awesome Q. Debi is a wealth of great information, she has helped me out tremendously.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF Topsail Girl! Lots of great info here, and DJ Debi is chocked full of top notch recipes.

Have at it!


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow!! Well I guess I got lucky then, because I used a sauce from her website and didn't even know she was the resident expert here!! Thanks everyone for the welcome and for the info!!


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

OK I've signed up for the 5 day class and the news letters. Is there anything else you guys suggest I do? I've also spent the last couple of hours reading different threads on meats, grills, etc.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad you made it!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just sit back, relax, read the forum and smoke every chance you get Oh yeah a cool one won't hurt either


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

A cool one - now you're talking!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm going to attempt a brisket this weekend - I think..........


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm doing one also, don't forget we love pics of the smoke around here


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Topsail Girl welcome to SMF. Glad you made it official. Whatcha smokin on? Ask any questions you have we luv to answer em. Bring pics when you smoke that brisket.

Keep Smokin


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, a cooooolllll bunch around here, enjoy yourself.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Topsail Girl!!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! Brisket is like fattys at my house theres one done every week I always try to mix it up! You could try to look under the beef forum and scan through and see if you find a reciepe you like or some good hints. Look forward to talking to you some more

Welcome and Smoke on


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey ya'll,

I'm using ECB - love that term by the way. I've been reading up on all the mods for it and that's gonna be my birthday present (this Friday). My hubby is gonna do the mods for me so I don't have to babysit it so much and hopefully I'll be able to do a brisket this weekend. Since I'm still such a newbie and the ECB was free (well we smoked 10,000 packs of Marlboros for it) I'm gonna get lots of practice on it before I move up to a bigger/nicer one. I love to cook - my TV stays on food network almost 24/7 otherwise it's racin' - so I just had to find something new to do and since I love to grill so much seemed like learning to use a smoker was the next step. I can cook a mean lasagne, london broil, etc. but get bored with the same stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So far this site has been very helpful and everyone has been so nice - THANKS for that!!!


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Crownovercoke - love the name


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a link to the Mods I did on mine
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5688


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 11, 2007)

awesome - thanks Blackhawk19 - I'll keep the link so hubby knows what to do


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 11, 2007)

It is fitting my last name is Crownover. And I was a bartender for quite awhile so thats how I got my customers to remember my name Crown-over-coke.  And it just kinda stuck...


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF, Topsail Girl and hello from Canada, glad to see you feel right at home , lookin forward to sharing with ya ...and remember we love to see the pics Girl !!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 11, 2007)

10,000 packs of Marlboros... OUCH! 

Hey, I'm right there with ya' with the cooking, the Food Network and racin'. Love 'em all! I've been down your way, saw a race or two at Charlotte... great facitlity!

Good luck with the mods on your ECB, make sure to share pictures with us... and have a happy birthday!


----------



## triple b (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another Canadian!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome Topsail Girl -

Glad you liked my website ebooks. There's more to come. There's a huge following of wonderful people here that are always ready to help. I moved my site from the free geocities to a real server in January to help support the group here. 

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net


Enjoy! 

PS - It is my plan to move to NC in a few years when I retire


----------



## jessie50 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hiya Topsail Girl it's me jessie.


----------



## blizzardsnest (Aug 31, 2007)

WELCOME TOPSAIL GIRL !!
I am here in Jacksonville and you are right these guys and gals here sure know there smoke.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

welcome to smf.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. As you can tell, there's always plenty of friendly folks here that are ready to help you out. Looking forward to your Q Views!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 31, 2007)

I love Tops'l Island...Used to live there, beautiful....


----------



## gofish (Aug 31, 2007)

Topsail,

Welcome aboard the SMF!  Glad you found us.  What does the sign on the beach in your avatar read?

Gosh, do I miss an early NC spring morning!  (in February that is)


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF the best BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good to have you here. Souns like a description of me with the racin' food network & of course smokin'


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well Hello Topsail Girl!

I couldn't for the life of me remember the thread when Jessie mensioned it until I saw the 10,000 Marlboro packs note! LOL That's hard to forget!


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Jessie!! Good to see you.


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Debi,

Back when both my husband and I smoked cigarettes, we saved all the Marlboro miles from the packs. I can't remember how many miles we redeemed for our ECB but it was a whole bunch and I DO mean a WHOLE bunch!! 10,000 sounded about right to me LOL


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 1, 2007)

That sign is the entrance to the south end of the island where you can drive out onto the beach in the off season months to go fishing or whatever. They leave the sign up year round but in the off season you can get a pass to drive out there. The sign says "No vehicular traffic beyond this point" for the people who are not allowed down there. It is beautiful down there and wildlife everywhere. One of the prettiest places I've ever seen.


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes they do and if you haven't checked out debi's site you are in for a real treat when you do!!


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Ya'll,

I've been lurking for a few months and I've even tried smoking a few things. I love it!! I wanted to introduce myself and already I need some help. A week or so ago while I was lurking I found a link to a bunch of rub and sauce recipes. It was something like Dee's or DeeJays or DJ's and it had a cover page and a table of contents and 21 pages of rubs and sauces. I actually made a sauce from it that turned out awesome. But....I've lost the link. Can anyone please help me out with it???

Thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






TG


----------



## dawgwhat (Jul 10, 2007)

here ya go 

ttp://geocities.com/[email protected]/

and welcome to SMF


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahh that looks like it might be it. Thanks alot for the help!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Soooo... it is cool for me to leave the roll call area and get to postin' with everybody??


----------



## dawgwhat (Jul 10, 2007)

I think my first post was in another area, so have at it


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

djdebi has alot of good info on her site. there is a sticky, in i think the general section, that has a link to her site.
welcome to SMF. go ahead and post wherever you feel like.


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris!! I look forward to hangin' out with everyone and learning new things! I'll go look in the general section and see if I can find that sticky.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 10, 2007)

Big welcome to SMF!  Try www.deejayssmokepit.net   I keep it as one of my favorites as a quick reference, especially for her rubs!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, the place from great people and awesome Q. Debi is a wealth of great information, she has helped me out tremendously.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF Topsail Girl! Lots of great info here, and DJ Debi is chocked full of top notch recipes.

Have at it!


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow!! Well I guess I got lucky then, because I used a sauce from her website and didn't even know she was the resident expert here!! Thanks everyone for the welcome and for the info!!


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

OK I've signed up for the 5 day class and the news letters. Is there anything else you guys suggest I do? I've also spent the last couple of hours reading different threads on meats, grills, etc.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad you made it!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just sit back, relax, read the forum and smoke every chance you get Oh yeah a cool one won't hurt either


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

A cool one - now you're talking!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm going to attempt a brisket this weekend - I think..........


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm doing one also, don't forget we love pics of the smoke around here


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Topsail Girl welcome to SMF. Glad you made it official. Whatcha smokin on? Ask any questions you have we luv to answer em. Bring pics when you smoke that brisket.

Keep Smokin


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, a cooooolllll bunch around here, enjoy yourself.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Topsail Girl!!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! Brisket is like fattys at my house theres one done every week I always try to mix it up! You could try to look under the beef forum and scan through and see if you find a reciepe you like or some good hints. Look forward to talking to you some more

Welcome and Smoke on


----------



## topsail girl (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey ya'll,

I'm using ECB - love that term by the way. I've been reading up on all the mods for it and that's gonna be my birthday present (this Friday). My hubby is gonna do the mods for me so I don't have to babysit it so much and hopefully I'll be able to do a brisket this weekend. Since I'm still such a newbie and the ECB was free (well we smoked 10,000 packs of Marlboros for it) I'm gonna get lots of practice on it before I move up to a bigger/nicer one. I love to cook - my TV stays on food network almost 24/7 otherwise it's racin' - so I just had to find something new to do and since I love to grill so much seemed like learning to use a smoker was the next step. I can cook a mean lasagne, london broil, etc. but get bored with the same stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So far this site has been very helpful and everyone has been so nice - THANKS for that!!!


----------

